# armour



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I started taking 45mg. of Armour this moring , (finally) I have been taking various strenghs of Synthorid for almost 10 months. What can I expect? 
Any suggestions for newbe.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> I started taking 45mg. of Armour this moring , (finally) I have been taking various strenghs of Synthorid for almost 10 months. What can I expect?
> Any suggestions for newbe.


A friend of mine switched from Levoxyl and Cytomel 8 months ago and still does not feel well.

What were your problems with Synthroid only?


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

My t3 was low and Endo put me on Cytomel. The Cytomel made me very nausiated. 
I started taking Armour because of extreme fatique and brain fog.

This is my 2nd day on Armour , I"m not having any side affects yet, and feel about the same as before, maybe not as tired.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> I started taking 45mg. of Armour this moring , (finally) I have been taking various strenghs of Synthorid for almost 10 months. What can I expect?
> Any suggestions for newbe.


If all goes well, you should expect to see subtle differences in how you are feeling within 72 hours.

You should also expect your doctor to do labs faithfully every 8 weeks and increase your Armour in small amounts as needed each time until such time as you feel perfectly well.

I love my Armour. I did not convert T4 to T3.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> My t3 was low and Endo put me on Cytomel. The Cytomel made me very nausiated.
> I started taking Armour because of extreme fatique and brain fog.
> 
> This is my 2nd day on Armour , I"m not having any side affects yet, and feel about the same as before, maybe not as tired.


Fingers crossed it works for you and so far so good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> A friend of mine switched from Levoxyl and Cytomel 8 months ago and still does not feel well.
> 
> What were your problems with Synthroid only?


What are your friend's symptoms/complaints? What was her starting dose and how much is she/he on now?


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for all your advice, my endo appointment is set for November. 
I'm Thanking God for an Endo who listens to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> Thank you for all your advice, my endo appointment is set for November.
> I'm Thanking God for an Endo who listens to me.


And I too thank God for everything in my life; the good and the bad. The great dichotomy. Bring it on baby!! Ha, ha!!


----------

